# want to build a new computer



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok I'm done with trying to fix the old computer, and i think it time to get help and buy and assemble a new one.
so here's my specs

Budget: lets say $1000

Brands: not really concerned with names just quality

Multitasking: I have no idea what then even means, which prob ally answers the question.

Gaming: Counterstrike Source/GTA 4 

Calculations: not really

Overclocking: If its the same as getting the most out of you motor then yes if i can get instructions on what to do, and how to do it.

Storage: just the usual stuff a 20 yo and a 14 yo might have on the HD i have a 80 gig hd i want to use and and at least get the programs off of it.

Legacy Support: i have a new power supply i would like to use and the hard drive from the old computer which has XP on it, and a few programs. And the hard drive i mentioned above. I have ddr memory as well from the old computer what info is needed to see if it will work on the new build? 

Operating System: XP

Case: Should probably get a new one, don't care if its mid/or a tall one. have a power supply already

Accessories: need a new keyboard, already have a wireless mouse

Monitor: have a brand new LCD Samsung just sitting here

Location: Sunny and expensive to live here California:grin:

If you need any more info just let me know.

I got the dough and I'm ready to go...
Thanks
Tony


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

What brand of power supply do you have?
make 
model
watts apms


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

the power supply is a 
RaidMax Modular
RX 630A
630 Watts

thanks
tony


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok would a assembled system be a good thing? Say Gateway or a reputable system builder be a option for me. Giving what i want to do with it?
What u guys think?

Thanks for the help 
I really appreciate the hlp

Tony


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

no a pre built system is a waste of your hard earned money

$1000 eh?

Case
Antec 900 gamer case
$100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021

Motherboard
GIGABYTE GA-EP45C-UD3R LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard
$120
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128364

RAM
Patriot Viper 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory
$70
after rebate $45
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220315

CPU
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz 2 x 4MB L2 Cache LGA 775 Quad-Core Processor
$198
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017

Video Card
EVGA 896-P3-1262-AR GeForce GTX 260 Superclocked Edition 896MB 448-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card
$200
after rebate $180
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130372

HDD
Seagate ST3640323AS 640GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive 
$70
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148335

PSU
Corsair 850w
$140
after rebate $120
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009

DVD Burner
LG 22x burner
$24
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136153

CPU Cooler
ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler
$54
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019

Thermal Grease
Arctic Silver 5
$7
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007

OS
Vista 64 bit
$100
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488

Keyboard
Logitech Internet 350 Black 104 Normal Keys 8 Function Keys USB Standard Desktop
$16
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126018

$1100

Seems like a good overclockable system

I can recommend cheaper parts its $100 over sorry


----------



## mjsmjs (Jan 15, 2009)

^^^ can i ask why you went with 64bit with only 4gb of ram wouldn't 32bit be better.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

64 bit is the way to go

anythning over 4 gigs of ram is a waste of money
32 bit OS's only recognize around 3 gigs of ram


----------



## cami (Sep 24, 2006)

the q6600 is outdated. you would get better performance from a core 2 duo e8500, especially for the tasks it looks like you will be using it for.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

with a quad core and the CPU cooler you can overclock it to around 3ghz

and it'll be fine plus its future proofing yourself


----------



## mjsmjs (Jan 15, 2009)

Vista
Maximum RAM supported with 32-bit system basic 4GB premium 4GB business 4GB enterprise 4GB Ultimate 4GB 
Maximum RAM supported with 64-bit system basic 8GB premium 16GB Business 128+GB Enterprise 128+GB Ultimate 128+GB


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

mjsmjs said:


> Vista
> Maximum RAM supported with 32-bit system basic 4GB premium 4GB business 4GB enterprise 4GB Ultimate 4GB
> Maximum RAM supported with 64-bit system basic 8GB premium 16GB Business 128+GB Enterprise 128+GB Ultimate 128+GB


you don't get it

if a motherboard supports 16gb of ram you can put that in but in a 32 bit OS it will only recognize 3.2 gbs

On a 64 bit system the max ram it can recognize is 128 gb whih I guess you said but made no explanation
anything over 4 gbs of ram is a waste unless its DDr3 ram which is triple channel than your best bet is 3 x 2gb sticks of ram.


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

Coupla questions..
I'm switching to Vista for performance correct?

and my old HD can i hook it up in a slave position and retrieve files music etc from it?
and it also has XP on it so how do i get that off of it so there's no conflict?

I do have a external HD enclosure that i could hook up to the Laptop and do anything needed before I slave it to the new set-up.

I went on line and priced out most of the suggested stuff... Man that NewEgg's hard to beat isn't it. And let me tell you I'm good at finding a better price.

One more question, I know the motherboard and the chips the heart of this thing and i appreciate your taking time and effort to do this for me...
But Do you/ or would you yourself maybe spend another $100 or so for a different board/chip combo if it were you building this system. You now like instead of getting the 4.6 V8 you get the 5.4 V8.

The only thing else that would be sweeter is if someone had a Promocode for NewEgg

Thanks again Guys I really appreciate the helpray:

Tony
the old tin-knocker from calif.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

If you do decide on quad core, go with a 45nm cpu, not the 65nm Q6600. The Q9400 is only 30 odd bucks more. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115131 
Or add another 50 to the 9400 and get the Q9550.
The Q9xx series runs cooler and overclocks nicely. 

Unless you have something that needs Vista to run, I'd just stick with xp. Or dual boot.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

wait for Windows 7 to come out, then switch to that

skip Vista its too buggy.

I'm desperately waiting for Vista SP2


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks 

Mcninjaguy what do you think about the chip upgrade?


Thanks guys

Tony

OK i guess i can use my XP os for the new stuff right?

thnaks
guys

one last thing and sorry for the NOB questions but the different chips compatable with the motherboard choice correct.

Thanks Again

Tony


----------



## mjsmjs (Jan 15, 2009)

Mcninjaguy said:


> you don't get it
> 
> if a motherboard supports 16gb of ram you can put that in but in a 32 bit OS it will only recognize 3.2 gbs
> 
> ...


yes but in the build u made for him it only has 4 gigs of ram....


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

if its a 45nm chip go for it. its worth the extra money. I only recommended the first q6600 CPU because it was cheaper. 

4 gb is good for DDR2
6 gb is good for DDR3

DD2 is dual channel meaning you nned 2 sticks of ram otherwise your computer will run slower

DDR3 is triple channel. If you have 2 sticks of ram your computer will run 33% slower. especially if it's a Core i7 CPU which doesn't have a FSB (Front Side Bus) and is directly reliant on the ram. It's a cleaner way and is more easily over clockable


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Here's the QVL from Gigabyte. 
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/FileList/MemorySupport/motherboard_memory_ga-ep45c-ud3r.pdf 

The 1066 ram is listed for a 2GB single stick with the part number 
of PVS24G8500ELK. The ram that mcninjaguy linked is the same 
part number with R2 tacked onto the end. Assuming that portion 
refers to being a matched pair kit, looks like it's good to go.

And here's the cpu support list. All the ones listed, including the 
Q9550, are supported by F2. Odd that they have the same bios 
listed, usually the support list is added to over time, so you see a 
few different bios versions listed as the minimum. Anyway, no 
worries about possibly needing to flash it for cpu support.
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/CPUSupport_List.aspx?ProductID=2953 

The only other thing I noticed that you might consider is going 
with the 55nm GTX 260 Core 216. 200 bucks after rebate, though
it isn't overclocked, it has the 216 cores instead of the 192 of the 
earlier cards. Either way, they are both great cards.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130434 

Looks like it's going to be a very nice build, you'll be happy with it.

edit - With EVGA, don't forget to register the card within
30 days to get the lifetime warranty. Otherwise it's only 
a year or three, can't remember offhand.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I got my GTX 260 overclocked to almost as fast as a GTX 280

If you decide to get the system with CPU cooler and all come back for help with overclocking


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

Gentlemen;

Thanks you all for your help.
I just pulled the trigger and ordered the parts. 
I'm going to get my 14 yo to help with the assy, I think he'll appreciate it more if he has a hand in its creation.

I'm going to look in the build section to see what i need to do to assemble it.
I know where it all goes.
And i guess it should be bench tested correct.

Thanks for your help and your time

Tony


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

yea bench test it - I never do  

I think your son (correct?) will be thrilled to help you build it and it'll educate him on how computers work


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Excellent plan with your son. After that, he'll never by an OEM computer. Everyone should do that. 

The bench test is also a good idea. So much easier to work on if there's any problems. Doesn't take long to put into the case once it's up and running. Relax, take your time, and above all, have fun. And don't forget the standoffs when you do put it in the case.


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

Gentlemen

Well we decided to just assemble the system and forgo the bench testing.
The only problem we had was making the connections and going between the case/motherboard manuals to find out where everything went.
Had a slight problem with the mounting bracket for the cpu fan. I have to use the screw type holddown clamp, and one of the tabs for the other style was in the way so off it went.
One problem im having now is the usb mouse and keyboard is not being seen by the computer. there are several usb ports in the rear and i'll see if the is some cable i negelected to install that feeds them.

Ok so when i turned it on it wanted to start windows and i could not get it to do otherwise because of the lack of keyboard/mouse control.
So I'll look and see what that problem is and fix it.
So now what do i need to do?
Keep in mind i have two hds installed one with windows XP installed on it with alot of other programs as well.
Also when i instaled the two of them i looked about jumper settings and learned the new hd dosen't use a ribbon cable and that it along with the other that is installed with a ribbon cable will be treated as both master/ independent hds.
is there a way i can get this thing fired up with both then transfer it all to the new hd and then get rid of the other?
Thanks for the help guys its really appreciated.

Tony

And WOW i cant believe the size of the graphics card... That things huge


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok say in the CMOS that the USB keyboard/mouse was not enabled...
Is that what im looking for to use them? just enable them?

Im not comfortable changing anything on my own, especially in thr CMOS screen

thanks

tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes they need to be enabled I take it you figured out to use a PS/2 style keyboard to get into the Bios?

If you have widows installed from another PC it won't work because the HAL config will be wrong and all the drivers, If it is a OEM copy of windows it is tied to the original motherboard installed on a retail copy can be moved to another PC, OEM can not hence the price difference.


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

OK i enabled the keyboard/mouse. 
The XP question..
I didn't think it was an OEM thing but i looked at the sticker and it says OEM right on it sooooo.
I have a XP pro cd that i used on my daughters computer but it has never been registered, can i use it?


thanks
tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it was never activated then you could use it, is the current OS on the HD XP Pro also if it is you could do a repair install using a valid unused key> http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm#RI


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

Nope it the XP home edition

so should i just reinstall xp?

Should i just install it on the ned HD ?

I guess i need to change the what boots first to the cd drive correct 

thanks
tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes change it to boot from the CD/DVD drive first and install a fresh copy I prefer that anyway, OS then MB drivers, then Video drivers, then any other needed drivers, antivirus program. Windows will activate and update during and after the install.


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

I got a error message
It says "a problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer"
if this your 1st time seeing this stop error screen restart your computer. If it appears again follow these steps

check to be sure u have enough disc space. if a driver is identified in the stop message,disable the driver or check with the manufactor for drivers upodates. try changing video adapters.
check with your hardware vendors for any bios updatees. disable BIOS memory optionssuch as caching or shadowing. If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer, press f8 to select advanced then safe mode.

***Technical information:
***STOP: OXOOOOOO7E (OXCOOOOOO5, OXF748EOBF, OXF78DA208, OXF78D9FO8)
*** PCI.SYS - ADDRESS F748OEBF BASE ATF7487 OOO, DateSTAMP 3b7d855c

not to throw fuel on a fire, but if im not going to use the XP os from the old hd should i just disconnect it and use my external hd enclosure to take off anything i want at a leter date?

Thank you

tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes disconnect it for now you can hook it back it later, It sounds like it bypassed the setup cd and tried to boot from it.


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

Its trying to install XP you can see it loading different things, then when it goes to start windows i get that error screen.
Is there anything i need to do before i install the OS?
thanks
tony


this is from the bench testing post

Once you get to a post screen I advise you hang there for about half an hour in the bios screen and monitor CPU temps and get your bios settings configured while you are waiting out your temperature monitoring. Set the data & time if this is a new build, boot priority, etc

where can i get info on the bios configuration?

manufactors website? a cd that came with the motherboard?

thanks
for your help

tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Bios setup program will be towards the back of the manual.
Do you have the hard drive set to IDE mode?

Which MB did you get?


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

http://jbrlsr.com/?aid=5336121828&b...com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128364

got this motherboard

IDE mode, unless it was a default setting probally not.

I can get to the CMOS and probally take are of that, as far as the bios goes WOW im in trouble. Im going to have to look over it and its going to take some time. 
I'll fire it up and change or make sure on the IDE setting

Thanks
tony

I got almost everything as suggested in the begining of this post and upgraded to this card

http://jbrlsr.com/?aid=5336121828&b...com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130434

and the Q9550 chip

thanks
tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

On the Integrated Peripherals page of the Bios (Page 52 in the manual)

SATA Port0-3 Native Mode

Set this to enabled.

Also install the OS with only 1 stick of ram installed in the slot closest to the CPU.


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks 
I enabled it and it loading windows as i type.
One stick of memory too.
done but i got the same error message again

Tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you format the hard drive in the beginning of the install?
Did it report the correct size after the format?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried booting to safe mode by pressing F8 if you can get in that way then install the motherboard drivers and reboot.


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

No i didn't format the hd. 
where can i find info on how to do that on a new build?

I guess we should have bench tested this and it would have been a little easier at this point.

Thanks
tony
Im going to do a search for the formating info
thanks
tony


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

when booting from the XP or vista CD you automatically format the drives when doing a clean install

you'll need to delete the old partition first though but thats on the setup CD/DVD


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

When you boot to the CD select full format instead of quick format.


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

Good morning,
Im still getting the error message
So i looked at where the hd and cd/rom cables go, there are 6 sata2 spots. I thought that maybe there is a certain order in which the cables should be installed. I have the installed a sata bracket on it as well. So looking into the case there are two rows of three. yellow in color
(this is on page 25 of the manual)
does it make a difference which order the cables go.
Also on page 26 they show two different sata2 spaces, they are purple in color.
Are these where maybe the hd/cd rom should go?

does it make a difference if the HD and the cd/rom connects in either of the two groups?
Or are the two purple ones for the hd cd/rom?
In standard cmos features screen, all that shows is on ide channel 0 slave is [HL-DT-STDVD-RAM-GH22]
that dosen't sound like a hd does it?

So does it make a difference which sata slot the hd goes in?
does it look like the hd is installed?

Thanks
tony


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok doing some detective work and heres what i have found. The hd is not installed. Im going to check power change cables and see whats up.

tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use Sata Port 0 for the CD/DVD and 1 for the hard drive.


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

OK i have the hd problem corrected as far as it being recongized by the computer.


So i tried to install again and got the same error message.
So I have no idea where to go from here.
Do i need to disconnect things and and reintroduce them into the system, being a newb i assumed that the old hd i was instaling along with the new one would just pick-up where it left off. 

Thanks
tony


JUST SAW THE ABOVE POST AND I"LL MOVE IT TO THAT PORT

tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You may have to install the Sata drivers along with the install, I don't suppose you have a floppy drive around would you?


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have the one from old unit. I can install it on the new unit but i have no way of getting info onto a floppy.

I do have a usb stick if that will work?



How about any of the install cd's can we get drivers off of them?


Thanks


Tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Sata drivers are on the motherboard CD but XP will only recognize a floppy during the install. There is another way which involves slip streaming the drivers on to a windows XP install disk using nlite but I'll have to find someone better then myself at it to walk you through it. I've been using the floppy method too long to learn it.


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

I put th xp cd in this computer and say a tab on transfering files from the old computer to the new.
So im going to but the motherboard cd in and see whats on it too.

Thanks
Tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What do you mean transferring files from the the old to the new?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Or D/L This
Intel ICH9R/ICH10R Driver (Preinstall driver)
Note: Press F6 during Windows* setup to read from floppy. (For non-VISTA operating systems)
Download from : 
Asia Asia(China) America Europe Europe(Russia) : ftp / http
O.S. : Windows® XP,Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition 32bit,Windows Vista x86 (32-bit)
from here> http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=3013#anchor_os


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

I put the windows XP pro cd in this computer and there was a (perform additional tasks tab) there you can tranfer files from an old computer to a new computer.
So I guess i could add the drivers to the XP cd and go from there.
But I have no idea if i would be able to get them off the cd to the new computer. 

Tony


also do i need a floppy on the new computer?

Thanks
tony


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

I went a little further in the file tranfer part of the cd and i guess you can use a cable from one computer to the other or a removable disc/media

So i don't think that will help me.


I can install a floppy to the new computer( i want to get a black one) cause the white one sticks out like a sore thumb.

But is there a way to add one to this laptop via a usb port?

Im not opposed to spending a more to get this new unit up and running.

Thanks
tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you have one you you only need it to do this 1 operation I just hook up a data cable and power cord to an old floppy to install the drivers with once the OS is installed disconnect it, Slip streaming is a little more complicated then add the file to your existing CD You have to use a program call nlite to rebuild a new windows install disk.

http://maxeasyguide.blogspot.com/2008/04/preparations-for-winxp-installation-cd.html

I don't think I've put XP on this board which is why I didn't realize this before with Vista the drivers are already on the install disk.


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

OK im in the process of adding the contents of the XP cd to the new file.
Can i get the SATA drivers from the motherboard website?
Thanks
tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes I linked them above^ http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/want-to-build-a-new-computer-349769.html#post2011278


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

ok im copying the files to the new folder, its going to take a little time, and when it done i'll go the Gigabite site and get the saya drivers and get back online. Im shutting everything down to speed up the copying

tony

Just saw the link above



Thanks

Tony


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

OK this thimgs still copying files....
do i need to copy all of the files?
maybe i can leave some off and save a little time


thanks
tony

here's whats on it
DOC's 1386 SUPPORT VALUEADD AUTORUN README SETUP WIN51 WIN51P

thanks
tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No you need to copy them all.


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

alrighty then

Thanks
tony


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

Check out what i found....

http://www.crunchgear.com/2008/10/23/usb-floppy-drive-key-provides-2-in-1-storage-option/


sure wish i had this thing right now.

I abandoned the tranfer thing and went to a neighbors house and tried to get the files off of a usb thingy.... but we couldn't get her floppy to work so im back to tranfering files again.

God I wish I had never started this project.....

Tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That won't work because XP will only search for the A drive and a USB drive will not appear as an A drive, for a Bios flash you can make almost any USB thumb drive into a bootable drive.


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

OK im back...
i had a problem trying to use the other method so i bought a ubs floppy and now have the files on a floppy.
Im going to hook up a floppy to the new comp.
So i need to get it to boot from a floppy 1st correct?


Thanks
tony

so what the process now ....
load the drivers then try and install the OS again?

also do i need to get into the bois and set it to boot from the floppy, cd, then hd


thanks
tony



Thanks
tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No during the install XP will prompt you to press F6 at the bottom of the screen to load additional drivers.

Good Instructions here> http://xphelpandsupport.mvps.org/how_do_i_install_windows_xp_on_a.htm


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

The F6 key thing pops up almost imed and i hit the F6 key and nothing happens.

Thought that maybe the f keys werent working correctly so i hit the F2 key for recovery and it worked.

So once again this things resists and taunts me 

tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

F6 to load third party SCSI or RAID driver?
Watch the messages closely.


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

OK i tried it again and now im at the next screen

so i'll let u know what happens




thankjs
tony


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

ok now it says 

'the file txtsetup.oem could not be found

press any key to continue


so i must not have the right file on the floppy.

let me go back in the post and reload the file



thanks
tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Search you motherboard disk for the txtsetup.oem file


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

My laptop dosen't like the motherboard cd.
it tried to install itself and then my computer shut down.
so i went and check out the autoplay on the cd player

what kind of file would this be considered?
you can change the action for different types of cd's but i didn't see one for data cd's 

what do i need to do to be able to look for the file on the cd?

thanks
tony




DUH it says right on the cd that its a DVD so im going to change the autoplay for DVD and then do a search for the file

Tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Hold down the shift key when inserting the cd that should stop the auto run, then in my computer(XP) or computer(Vista) right click on the drive and select Explore. That should open and show you the folders, or with the Cd in go start> search select the CD drive and paste txtsetup.oem into the search box let it find the file for you.


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

there are 10 of them, are we lookin for a 32 bit one right?

D:\bootdrv\GSATA\32bit
D:\bootdrv\iMSM\32bit
D:\other\GSATA\Floppy32


these are the three 32 bit ones

tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

bootdrv\iMSM\32bit is the one you want.


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

OK so do i need to just add it to the floppy or do i have to drag it to the other folder and drop it on it, then add that to the floppy?

Thanks
tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

just add it to the floppy.


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

Alright then to the next step.

Which SCSI adapter to i want to pick from the list

theres 

ICH7R/DH SATA RAID CONTROLLER
ICH7MH SATA RAID CONTROLLER
ICH8R/ICH9R/ICH10R/DO SATA RAID CONTROLLER


AND THIS ONES HIGHLIGHTED ALREADY
ICH8M-E/ICH9M-E SATA RAID CONTROLLER

what are these?
are these the hd and the cd rom?

Thanks
tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No your not looking for a SCSI controller or Raid just the Sata 
use this one ICH8R/ICH9R/ICH10R/DO SATA RAID CONTROLLER


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

OK it was asking for another file, found it but it would not let me add it to the floppy. I got around that by using a new floppy and draging the files to it.

but now i have the same error message as before....

So whats my next step.....



Thanks
tony



OK I WENT TO BIOS AND ITS NOT SHOWING MY HD AGAIN....





I swaped out the power cables for the hd and the cd and we will see what happens
SOOOOOOO IM GOING TO LOOK AT THE CABLES AGAIN AND SEE WHATS UP




Thanks
tony


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

***

got this error message again

It says "a problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer"
if this your 1st time seeing this stop error screen restart your computer. If it appears again follow these steps

check to be sure u have enough disc space. if a driver is identified in the stop message,disable the driver or check with the manufactor for drivers upodates. try changing video adapters.
check with your hardware vendors for any bios updatees. disable BIOS memory optionssuch as caching or shadowing. If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart your computer, press f8 to select advanced then safe mode.

***Technical information:
***STOP: OXOOOOOO7E (OXCOOOOOO5, OXF748EOBF, OXF78DA208, OXF78D9FO8)
*** PCI.SYS - ADDRESS F748OEBF BASE ATF7487 OOO, DateSTAMP 3b7d855c



So whats my next move?

Thanks
tony


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Well you guys seem to be doing everything correctly and on cue ......... dont know why its being so stubborn


without distracting you off into a tangent ..................... it may be easier to make a slipstreamed win xp CD with Service pack 3 added ................. SP-3 has alot of sata controllers intergrated into the OS install


you can check out the process here

http://lifehacker.com/386526/slipstream-service-pack-3-into-your-windows-xp-installation-cd


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

just to be sure though .............. and cover all bets ................ I would use the "add drivers" feature found in Nlite during your slipstream adventure and add the ones you have to be sure !


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

which motherboard do you have ? 


and can you give us a digital picture of your motherboard ............... I would like to see where you have your sata hard drive data cable connected to ?


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

GIGABYTE GA-EP45C-UD3R LGA 775 Intel P45 ATX Intel Motherboard

HD and cd connections
Sata Port 0 for the CD/DVD and 1 for the hard drive

Im going to retry the slipstream thing again.
I was having problems trying it before, getting the files tranfered.


Thanks
tony


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

I tried the slipstream again.
It starts to copy the files into a folder then slows way down then i got an error message.
Data error
(cyclic redundancy check)


I have no idea what that means .....

Thats all for today for me 

Thanks to all who helped

Tony


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Cyclic data redundancy error means the cd is dirty or damaged .....................what version of windows XP do you have ?

home or pro ........... and is this an OEM or retail version disk ? that info should be on the install key code sticker


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

The disc did have a smudge on it so i cleaned it. Its working now.
its a XP PRO w sp2
the code key is on the cd and it also says its "Unattended"
what ever that means.

I got the disc created and it doesn't want to start up from it.

I have it set to boot from cd/rom first

i get a 
"Verifing DMI Pool Data"...............
Boot from CD/DVD :
_
then a underscore line flashing

Man this really is frustrating. Im just wondering what i did wrong?
Thansk
tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is this the same disk as the CRC error was on?


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes the one with the smudge was the one i've been trying to get the computer fired up with. And keep getting the same error message
Now the one i slipstream/created wont fire up, or the computer dosen't see it.

What going on here, what do I need to do?


Thanks
tony


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

after you slipstreamed ............. did nlite make an image ISO file for you or did you burn the new CD from within Nlite ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you are sooopoooooo close dont get frustrated yet ................. the light is seen thru the trees now ! LOL


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you could "cheat" and download this one ...................

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/5149085


then burn that ISO with a cd ISO burner >>>>>>. this is a good & free burner prog

http://cdburnerxp.se/


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Will the one you created boot on your laptop, Just see if it will boot and press cancel at the first screen.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

wrench97 said:


> Will the one you created boot on your laptop, Just see if it will boot and press cancel at the first screen.








darn ...................... WRENCH .............ray: ......... he thinks of everything ! :laugh:


I am going to brew a fresh pot of coffee and drink two red bulls ........... then I am coming after him ..........:tongue:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You just need to get up earlier:grin:


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

Well im sure you guys get some good laughs from us computer knockleheads....
I put the cd in my lap top and it showed a file on the cd.
I guess i copyied the file to the cd, i didn't burn it to it....
So i burned it to a new cd and guess what....
no i didn't get an error message, it partitioned my hd and is now copying files to it soooo

OMG i got a windows screen..................

it says its installing Windows
I guess bringing the priest to cast the deamons from the evil box helped....
man a weight has been lifted from my shoulders.
thanks
Tony


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

I need some help with these questions poping up
the lap top and the new computer will be sharing the same internet connection thru a router so....
they are asking about a 1394 net adapter
there are 3 things to be checked 
1- cleint for Microsoft networks
2- file and printer sharing for ms networks
3- internet protocol (TCP/IP

so the new computer will be wired to a router ant the laptop will be wireless, but we will be sharing a printer, so im guessing 2 and 3 ?

Thanks
Tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Keep us posted


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

tinner105 said:


> Well im sure you guys get some good laughs from us computer knockleheads....
> I put the cd in my lap top and it showed a file on the cd.
> I guess i copyied the file to the cd, i didn't burn it to it....
> So i burned it to a new cd and guess what....
> ...





YOU GUYS ARE TWO MUCH ...............:laugh::laugh:

sure makes the nite enjoyable though .....................................:wave:


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry i had to go, my neighbors heater stopped working and i had to get it working for him. 


So its now firing up, wow what a pain in the hinnie
Don't think I'll jump into another project like this one.

I appreciate your guys patience with this start up.

It amazing how these things at times seem alive and evil, luckily my two boys will be using this computer.

I'm sticking to my laptop.

Thanks for the help

Now I could use suggestions on getting the most out of this thing, soooo

What do I need to do to make sure every-things working like it should like the video card etc.
Maybe some info on any adjustments to the bios?
Any tweaks that would make game playing better for the boys without burning the thing out.

Thanks guys 
Tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

tinner105 said:


> I need some help with these questions poping up
> the lap top and the new computer will be sharing the same internet connection thru a router so....
> they are asking about a 1394 net adapter
> there are 3 things to be checked
> ...


Did you get this worked out last night I missed it.
Actually all 3 are needed, make sure your workgroup name is the same on all the computers. if the printer is hooked to this one you also have to share the printer and name it.


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey guys im finally getting around to finishing this thing up..

Mna im glad it wasn't to late to edit this post or i would have looked like an idiot.
But i'll tell you anyway.... I couldn't find an ethernet port....
So i posted then went to the motherboard web sit and clerly saw one...
It was covered by a ltiile tab of metal...
So of it went and now the cable is connected.
Now im going to bring the lap top over to it and use it for refrence to set up email etc.


Thanks
tony


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

nice work ! you wont be the first one to have been baffled by that metal tab!


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

OK guys I need help getting this thing connected to the internet.
I had a network set up before and still Im using the laptop on the wireless router.
But i have no idea how to set this nnew one up.
Also when installing XP i didn't install;
1- cleint for Microsoft networks
2- file and printer sharing for ms networks
3- internet protocol (TCP/IP
during my problems firing up the new computer i didn't know if i needed to install them and wqas in the middle of installing XP and could not wait for an answer.

So can somebidy give me a hand firing this up to the net?

Do i need to install the 3 files from the XP cd?
And is there a post the could help reestablish my home network

Thanks you guys/girls

Tony


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

did you install the motherboard chipset drivers off the motherboard CD? and the LAN drivers (ethernet drivers too)


those will get your onboard LAN drivers installed


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Wired network correct?
Open the Control Panel > Add/remove Programs> in the left side bar select Add/Remove Windows Components> select networking from the list.


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

My network is wired to the new computer and wireless to this laptop.

I will install the 

chipset drivers off the motherboard CD? and the LAN drivers 

from the MB CD right now 
don't think i did before and its been a few weeks since i was messin with this new computer.

and this

"Open the Control Panel > Add/remove Programs> in the left side bar select Add/Remove Windows Components> select networking from the list. "

do i need to do this after i add the above?
to the new computer or to the laptop?

Thanks
tony

I popped in the MB cd and there's a bunch of things in the Chipset drivers tab
should i just install them all?
There's a "application software tab
a ststem tab
a contact tab
a system tab
and a download center tab

do i need any thing from these other tabs?

Thanks
tony


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok i downloaded the chipset drivers abd the lan drivers and now have internet,
I installed the drivers for my printer on the new computer as well and I'm now going to attempt to get the printer working from the Laptop ( wireless)

I'll post if i need help 

Thanks

Tony


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Enable file and print sharing on both computers, and use the same workgroup name. 
For file sharing.


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks guys for all of you help.
I have the printer dilemma solved.
I used the DVD to install all of the drivers and fine tune the GTX 260
it runs real smooth.......
Fine tuned the monitor as well

Installed ESET NOD32 Anti Virus 

Updated everything and all is well.


I have a couple questions still though.

I installed the drivers from the disk for the DVD player and i cant watch a DVD on it 
It says don't have a compatible DVD decoder....
So I'm using the Windows media player to try and watch the DVD 
Nero was as well and it doesn't have the ability to view a DVD as well...
so where and what do i need ?

I'm going to be taking file from the old hard drive and moving the folders to the desktop on the new one and I'll probably have some questions about getting the programs to run.... so ....

Anyhooooo

Thanks for the help there is no way in hell i would have ever been able to do this without you Guy's help.
Thanks So Much

Tony

I can view DVDs from the LapTop so is there somthing i can move from one to the other?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try installing this Codec Pack> http://download.cnet.com/Windows-Essentials-Media-Codec-Pack/3000-2140_4-10662709.html

As for the programs it is best to run the setup program to install them.


----------

